# 1992 GT Zaskar LE -- rebuilt



## mfh126 (Jul 31, 2007)

I just finished this build and I have to say I'm more than pleased with it. I picked up the frame on Ebay from a fellow RetroBiker. It came with fresh decals and only required a quick polish to look perfect. I wanted to use some red ano bits being careful not to get too crazy with it. Let me know what you think.

Frame: ’92 GT Zaskar LE 18” 

Fork: Rock Shox Judy Carbon 

Headset: Chris King 
Stem: Control Tech 
Handlebar: Answer Hyperlite 
Grips: Oury 

Brakes: XTR M900 front, Deore XT U-brake rear 
Brake Levers: Paul 

Shifters: Paul Thumbies w/ Shimano Ultegra Bar End Shifters 
Front Derailleur: XTR M900 
Rear Derailleur: XTR M910 
Cassette: XTR M900 
Chain: HG91 
Cranks: Caramba Double Barrel 
Chainrings: Race Face 
Bottom Bracket: UN73 
Pedals: Bontrager RE-1 

Hub Skewers: Salsa 
Rims: Mavic 117 Ceramic 
Hubs: Chris King 
Tires: Tioga Psycho-K front, Psycho TT rear 

Saddle: SDG S2000 TI 
Seatpost: Control Tech 
Seatpost Binder: Salsa


----------



## mfh126 (Jul 31, 2007)

One more...


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

does it have enough seatpost inside the seat tube? unless your post is 400mm you may risk braking the frame...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Super clean! I like it.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

That looks like it'd be fun to rail on. Nice build.


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

Yep, love it. Well done sir.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

Man, those Caramba cranks are wicked! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Crudley (Jan 27, 2006)

Looks great, it is soooo clean. Love the double barrels too.
Great work :thumbsup:


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

looks nice, i'm actually running those same rims


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Man, Thats freakin sick. All business.


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

Sharp, very sharp. Looks like the Judy is showing a lot of leg- did you increase the travel?


----------



## mfh126 (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks for all the positive comments!  

The seatpost has since been lowered a bit. I took the pictures before I had the bike completely dialed-in. But don't worry, there was plenty of post inside the seat tube even before I adjusted it. :thumbsup: 

The Judy's are actually the carbon DH version with 80mm of travel, which accounts for the extra leg showing. The brace was hand polished by me.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice build. What a big effort. Good job!


----------



## wookalar (Jan 30, 2004)

*Nice job!*

Just enough red anno. Wookalar likes.


----------



## Timeframe (Oct 21, 2010)

Very nice.
I love the early Control Tech stuff.
I have the same seat post,and it has to be the 
easiest one to set up


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

Excellent job and great looking ride!


----------



## mfh126 (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks fellas. I agree about the seatpost -- very very easy to set up!


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Yep, nicely done!


----------

